# Marimo ball plant- info?



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone have experience with this plant? I saw a video of it on youtube in a tank floating around like a big golfball.... I like the shape etc and it kinda looks like a ball of moss. Anyone know what kinda light it likes(low, med, ) and if it grows all over the tank/filters like some moss can...or does it stay in a ball? Pros/cons of this plant? 
Just curious cause it looks like a neat plant


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

heres a video of what Im talking about...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Like other mosses, Marimo balls will do fine under low light. 

It will not grow all over the tank, like other types of moss. However, you will need to roll it from time to time to keep it round.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I thought maybe My shrimps might like it  is there any sort of parasites or anything related to mosses...( I havent kept mosses before at all) Id like to keep My tank somewhat easy plants etc... but love how this Marimo moss looks, I just dont wanna add any problems like moss growing all over or parasites or anything weird lol 
now to find some.... lol


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As with any live plants, introducing them to your tank poses the possible risk of introducing unwanted pests such as snails, planaria, algae, etc.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

these are pretty fun and basic moss plants. They are usually found in shrimp tanks. they can be a nice accent to a planted tank.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> As with any live plants, introducing them to your tank poses the possible risk of introducing unwanted pests such as snails, planaria, algae, etc.


Planaria?? Like the things from 8 grade science class? Oh gosh euuu!! How ever do those get a tank? Thats new to me!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

They grow really slow and you'll need to squeeze them like a sponge filter to clean them every now and then.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

GuppyLove said:


> Planaria?? Like the things from 8 grade science class? Oh gosh euuu!! How ever do those get a tank? Thats new to me!


I worked with Planaria in Grade 9, but yes, those little worm-like critters.

You probably have some in your tank right now, and are just unaware of it.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> I worked with Planaria in Grade 9, but yes, those little worm-like critters.
> 
> You probably have some in your tank right now, and are just unaware of it.


unless you have microrasboras, then all your copepods and planaria are tasty snacks


----------

